# Lenze Fu und Profibusanbindung



## godi (13 September 2006)

Hallo!

Ich will einen Lenze 8200 vector Frequenzumrichter über Profibus-DP ansteuern. Jetzt habe ich gesehen das es für den Umrichter mehrere Module gibt.

Was ist der Unterschied zwischen den Kommunikationsmudul (EMF2133IB) und den Funktionsmodul.
Beim Funktionsmodul gibt es ja wieder 2 verschiedene. E82ZAFPC0xx  und E82ZAFPC201

Kann mir da bitte jemand weiterhelfen und mir die Unterschiede ein wenig erklären?

Was verwendet ihr den so?


godi


----------



## godi (14 September 2006)

Kann mir da keiner weiterhelfen?   :-( 

MfG
godi


----------



## Lazarus™ (14 September 2006)

Hallo,
also generell kannst du das EMF2133IB oder die  E82ZAFPC0xx und E82ZAFPC201 nehmen.
Aber (!):  Beim 2133, hast du eine anständige 9-Pol Steckdose für Std. Busstecker und ein Mäuseklavier für die DP Adresse...
Die anderen Module sind Preiswerter, aber auch billiger :twisted: 
Das DP-Kabel wird mit Klemmen angeschlossen und die Adresse musst im FU von Hand einstellen. Also, wenn du mich fragst murkskram...

Ich nehme nur das 2133, da ich ohne zutun des Kunden Parameter schreibe, wenn der FU getauscht wird etc...   Und dann ist eine DP-Adresse ja das Minimum...  Ausserdem lege ich Wert auf mech. einwandfreie Ausführung, der geringe Preisunterschied macht sich so schnell bezahlt...   

Also das ist meine eigene Meinung und ich will auf keinen Fall die anderen Module schlechtreden, Funktionieren tun die genausogut, ich mag die aber nicht


----------



## Kurt (15 September 2006)

*Profibus Module*

Das Modul 2133 ist eigentlich ein eigenes Gerät und koppelt den Profibus mit dem Lenze-AIF Interface.
Eingesetzt werden kann das 2133 mit 'jedem' Lenze Antriebsregler, ob Servo 9300, KompaktServo ECS, FU 8200 oder DrivePLC.
Wenn das 2133 am AIF steckt, kann man das kleine manuelle Bedienteil nicht mehr einsetzen. Bei den Geräten besteht dann für IBN und Diagnose die Möglichkeit per CAN mit dem Gerät zu kommunizieren. Bei den 8200 nur dann, wenn das Gerät mit einem CAN-FIF Modul ausgestattet wurde.
Es gibt aus der Reihe 213x noch andere Module, die sollte man sich aber nicht antuen.
Es werden bei 9300 - 4 Worte Prozessdaten ausgetauscht. Bei den PLC Varianten 12 Worte.
Beim 2133 wird die Profibusadresse per DIP Schalter eingestellt, der Busanschluss ist als SubD ausgeführt - Profibusstecker erforderlich.

------------------------------------------------------------------------
Dann gibt es noch für die Familie 8200 (vector/motec) und DrivePLC ein FIF Modul.
Das E82ZAFPC010 hat für den Busanschluss einen Klemmen-Stecker mit Eingang und Ausgang. 
Das E82ZAFPC oder E82ZAFPC001 hat 3,5mm Schraubklemmen direkt auf dem Modul (schrecklich).
Wichtig:
Bei den 8200 Geräten bis 11KW muss man vor der Auswahl des Busmodules zuerst entscheiden welche I/O man benötigt. Die I/O Signale werden ebenfalls per FIF Modul realisiert und es gibt nur einen Steckplatz.
Benötigt man digitale, analoge E/A's für zB.: Regelung die man nicht in der SPS macht sondern mit dem eingebauten PID Regler, so ist der FIF Steckplatz belegt und man muss ein 2133 einsetzen.
Bei den Geräten von 15 bis 90kw gibt es zwei FIF Steckplätze.

Das *[FONT=LenzeTheSans,Bold]E82ZAFPC201 M *[/FONT]Modul hat Klemmen, DIP Schalter für die Adresse und auch I/O's.

------------------------------------------------------------------------
Eines haben die Module aber gemeinsam: sie sind unverschämt teuer.

kurt


----------



## godi (16 September 2006)

Schönen Dank!


Naja da werde ich noch überlegen ob ich stat den Profibusanschluss einfach ne analoge Ausgangskarte in die SPS stecke und den FU so ansteuere.
Mit Profibus würde es für mich halt toll sein weil es ein Projekt für den Werkmeister ist und ich dann viel dazulernen würd. Mal schaun ob mir das die Firma zahlt!  

godi


----------

